# Girl or boy?



## TxTech

If my husband and I are not interested in breeding or showing our future GSD pup, what other factors should be considered when deciding if we want a boy or a girl? Any typical differences in temperament, health, etc.?


----------



## KCandMace

I really haven't found a difference in boys of girls as far as temperament. Size yes, boys naturally being bigger. Health, girls having a cycle and boys spraying. 
We decided on our first two by temperament, both were very laid back and just wanted to lay in your lap, not a high drive. They both ended up being the opposite sex. Then our 3rd was 5yo when we adopted him. He to was sweet and laid back. Just what we wanted.
I don't know why DH choose a girl for our 4th. But I choose a male because I wanted big! I looked at his features, his snout was a little longer than his brothers but the head was just as square. He wasn't as laid back as our previous GS but I want to work sport with him and wanted a dog with just a little drive. He was very calm in my arms as was his brother but when with his siblings you could see who sat away from the others and who was really playful. 
I think it is easier to pick when you see them and talk with the breeder. Also knowing what you want a pup for. Is it going to be just a house pet or are you wanting to go out and play, IE agility or fly ball, ect.


----------



## WiscTiger

Have you had dogs in the past? Past history maybe a good indicator on if you want a male or a female. When I was a kid we had male dogs, the first four dogs I had as an adult were all males. I prefer males the only reason I have females is because I wanted to breed, not that it is working out all that well at this point, I haven't bred a dog yet. I like males better than I do females in most cases, don't get me wrong, I love the females I have now, but for a Pet MY preference would be a male.


----------



## Cooper&me

This is my first male since a kid and I am hooked.

I always thought I liked females because they were smarter. Problem with brains often comes independence. My three favorite females have all been a real challenge to train.

I think my male is smart but he WANTS to please me. How nice. My female always gives me the indication she is doing me a favor hanging around. My male is velcroed to me, makes training a breeze.

All that dedication is intoxicating. I have YEARS of feeling like the females maid. Nice to finally feel appreciated. LOL.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

With my dogs, they've always bonded better to the opposite sex. We've had 3 females so far, and every one of them has been a Daddy's girl, even though I do all the training, and we each feed one meal a day. Keefer is my first male, and he's stuck on me like glue. He loves my hubby, and seeks affection from him often, but if I leave the room, he's hot on my heels.

Both our dogs are very affectionate and people oriented, but Dena is slightly more independent in that she's not constantly up your butt like Keef is, but she still likes to stay close. She is calmer and less energetic than he is and will flirt with strangers. He's much drivier. But all dogs are individuals, and I don't know if there's any 'typical' temperament differences between genders.


----------



## doggiedad

i like the males because they tend to be larger and i done want to deal with the cycle.


----------



## scannergirl

I've only had females, which I seem to bond better to, so I'm absolutely no help.


----------



## WiscTiger

I currently have 3 females and one male. My dogs are all bonded to me first then my husband, so the opposite sex thing doesn't seem to fit at my house.


----------



## scannergirl

Yes, that's my experience too as a woman. Lucy is MY dog and she's not shy about letting the world know it. I have a mare and a gelding and the same holds true for them- the mare is my soulmate, the gelding is a great guy but more aloof with me, but he does share a bond with my husband and the mare could not care less about him-she's a one person horse.
Practically, it does cost less to neuter a male than it does to spay a female- at least that's what my breeder told me.
My choice was between Lucy and a very nice male who was also quiet and sweet- but she sat on my foot, not once but twice and looked up at me as if to say, "you are not leaving without me" so I didn't. Not because she was female, but because there was that "something". She picked me, I guess.


----------



## SunCzarina

Females tend to be smaller and therefore easier to control when they're young. Males tend to be more goofy and playful (not all) where females are more serious at a younger age.

Also, my girl for all her high drive lunacy as a young dog has settled in to be very maternal with my children. My male who died a few years ago certainly did not have the patience for small children.


----------



## TxTech

So maybe the consensus might be that both have pros & cons and before deciding on a sex we should wait and see what happens when we see the pups in person...?

I like the idea of the pup picking its owner. All along I have hoped that is what happens with us. I'm just worried that if it comes down to one male and one female then I want to know which sex would be better for us. Sounds like there are definitely things to consider with both, huh?


----------



## Barb E

A good breeder probably won't let you pick your pup from an entire litter.
They've been with the pups for weeks and should have a very good idea of which pups will fit the best in which homes.
For instance, my next pup will be a companion, but I'm going with working lines. The breeder will not want to place the pup that shows the most potetial for Schutzhund with me but instead in a home that will be looking for a dog to work. 
Or a showline breeder isn't going to want to place the perfect conformation pup in a companion home, but instead in a home that is going to go to the showring.

The thing is though, that these types of breeders have spent a lot of time researching the lines they are putting together which gives us, the puppy buyer, the best chance at great health and temprement even if we never hit the ring or the field.

As for your question, I have a male and love his desire to please and his goofball self, but since he's my first dog







I can't speak to owning a female.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have trained a couple of males and a couple of females. My females are very very bonded to me - even the one who was a kennel dog for 3+ years. She is a bit toy possessive, but will annoy me just like my male by dropping a toy on my keyboard! I have one female who always had her own agenda - and her daughter who wants to please as much or more than most males. It is more genetics than sex that determines the biddablity I think.

Barb is right







- few really conceientious breeders just let you look at photos and pick or come for a few hours and pick a pup. Placing pups is serious business, and breeders try their darnedest to place them appropriately for the owners goals and experience.

Lee


----------



## arycrest

> Originally Posted By: HBH...
> I like the idea of the pup picking its owner. All along I have hoped that is what happens with us. I'm just worried that if it comes down to one male and one female then I want to know which sex would be better for us. Sounds like there are definitely things to consider with both, huh?


I like to give a breeder my "shopping list" of what I like and don't like in a dog. I tell him/her about what I enjoy doing, my activity level, expectations, etc. Then I let the breeder pick out the next Hooligan. I've found this method extremely sucessful. The breeder knows his/her puppies and does a much better job selecting one for me than I do!!!

As far as male vs female. I got my first GSD in 1973, a bitch and have had two other bitches since then. They've all been wonderful companions and I loved them dearly. Maybe it's just been "the luck of the draw" but I've found my three girls to be extremely intelligent, much moreso than any of my boys. ... BUT ...

I've had 10 males since getting my first boy in 1982 and have found them much easier to get along with, they don't seem to be as hard headed. 

Currently I have five boys and one girl, they're all fantastic, each a unique individual, I love them all, but Honey rules the roost.


----------



## BlackGSD

I have had 6 GSDs since 1978. 4 males and 2 females. The females have been a MUCH better fit for me. I like a more serious dog and that is how both of my females have been. Not one that is happy and goofy acting all of the time, which is how the males have been. If I wanted "goofy" I would have Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Dannay

I've owned a fair few GSD (5+) and my experience has been that the boys have always been more "velcro" and wanted to be around me and please. The girls have always been a little more stubborn, a little more independant. Just my opinion!


----------



## WiscTiger

It depends on the dog and the bloodlines, but I think a middle of the pack male, not the most dominate makes a nice dog for first time GSD owners. I like males because they don't seem to have as much of a agenda as females and for the most part more forgiving with training mistakes. There was a post by a breeder on the board that does SchH and she stated that if you make a training mistake with a young female that they don't forget it and that males seem to be a bit more forgiving.

Now with all of that said, I would like to see a middle of the pack pup in either sex for a first time GSD owner. I wouldn't want to see a first time owner have a male or female that was extremely dominate as they may not have the knowledge to deal with it, I also wouldn't want the most submissive pup for them either, because submissive pups need a bit different handling.


----------



## gsKansan

All great info, considering I am getting my pup in a few weeks. I had my mind set on a female and my wife too, but I like the size of the males and I read that its easier to train males too... Still have time to decide for sure.


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: Wes I read that its easier to train males too...



















Sorry, I couldn't resist. (I know a lot of people say that, but my experience has been the opposite.)

Good luck with your upcoming pup.


----------



## GSD07

I would say easier in terms that males seem to be more forgiving to handlers' mistakes. IMHO.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I think it depends on the dog. I've had females that were very easy to train and males that were more difficult to train. I really haven't noticed a difference I could attribute to sex except for that thing that the males insist on sticking out at the most inopportune moments!


----------



## chevysmom

When we went to pick out our puppy from the breeder, we had our mind set on getting a male. DH said he wanted a male and I really didn't mind either way, as long as we were getting a GSD! When we got there, one little male kept coming to us and wanted to play with all four of us and then the other males followed. The females hung back and we never really got to play with/pet them. So our Chevy pretty much chose us


----------



## TxTech

Again, I am hoping that the pup will ultimately choose us. But some of what you all have said will help with what we specify to the breeder. My main concern with females: the heat cycle. My main concern with males: (as BowWowMeow put it) that thing they insist on sticking out at inopportune moments. 

I am going to try to be very specific with the breeder regarding what we want in a dog and hope that she will be able to find a dog that fits most of it...and whatever the sex, I'll just trust that it is the right dog for us.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Holly, that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## BlackGSD

> Originally Posted By: HBH My main concern with females: the heat cycle. My main concern with males: (as BowWowMeow put it) that thing they insist on sticking out at inopportune moments.


The heat cycle "issue" is an "easy fix". And the other "issue" may or may not be an issue. I have an 8 year old intact male and I have NEVER seen his "lipstick". It has never appeared in pictures NOR in everyday life.









I think your plan of having the breeder pick your pup regardless of sex is a good one.

Good luck getting your "dream pup"!


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: HBH My main concern with females: the heat cycle. My main concern with males: (as BowWowMeow put it) that thing they insist on sticking out at inopportune moments.
> 
> 
> 
> The heat cycle "issue" is an "easy fix". And the other "issue" may or may not be an issue. I have an 8 year old intact male and I have NEVER seen his "lipstick". It has never appeared in pictures NOR in everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your plan of having the breeder pick your pup regardless of sex is a good one.
> 
> Good luck getting your "dream pup"!
Click to expand...

Well you should consider yourself lucky! Basu was an exhibitionist! EVERY picture I have of him, there it is. And he was very well endowed. My neighbor was joking she was going to buy him matching accessories for his lipstick.









And Rafi is another flashy guy. Ugh. Lucky me!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: HBH My main concern with females: the heat cycle. My main concern with males: (as BowWowMeow put it) that thing they insist on sticking out at inopportune moments.
> 
> 
> 
> The heat cycle "issue" is an "easy fix". And the other "issue" may or may not be an issue. I have an 8 year old intact male and I have NEVER seen his "lipstick". It has never appeared in pictures NOR in everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you should consider yourself lucky! Basu was an exhibitionist! EVERY picture I have of him, there it is. And he was very well endowed. My neighbor was joking she was going to buy him matching accessories for his lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rafi is another flashy guy. Ugh. Lucky me!
Click to expand...

Keefer too - he's got that thing hanging out ALL THE TIME! Just airing out the 'equipment', lol!


----------



## JKlatsky

We have 2 dogs, brother and sister but from different litters.

The opposite sex thing seems to be the way it works in our house. I love my male, and my bf has the female puppy.

My male is a lot more laid-back, and I remember he was really very easy as a puppy. He was independent, never one to cuddle, but really content to just chill in the room with you or play by himself, kicking his toys around the room. I found him very easy to train.

I have to say this female puppy is nothing like I remember him. She seems to be on speed...zooming around the house, more mouthy, more into everything! She fusses alot more when she doesn't get her way, is more prolonged in her protests of being crated. She does seem to be a little quicker in the smarts department though. Smarty pants but yeah a little more independent in her thinking. 

I have also noticed she is quicker to give her "big girl bark". Nothing ever bothered our male when he was a puppy, he always watched everything with calm disinterest or at best a mild level of alertness. He was never much of a barker. Sticks fall from trees behind her and "Woof" she's spun around and is barking. Anything new and it's "Woof! What's that?!" She recovers quickly and it's over and done with, but definitely more sensitive.


----------



## oreo_rr

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: HBH My main concern with females: the heat cycle. My main concern with males: (as BowWowMeow put it) that thing they insist on sticking out at inopportune moments.
> 
> 
> 
> The heat cycle "issue" is an "easy fix". And the other "issue" may or may not be an issue. I have an 8 year old intact male and I have NEVER seen his "lipstick". It has never appeared in pictures NOR in everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your plan of having the breeder pick your pup regardless of sex is a good one.
> 
> Good luck getting your "dream pup"!
Click to expand...

hi how do you mean by quick fix?
i want to get a female but i dont know how to handle her cycle?
can someone help me?
thanks


----------

